# Pool passenger tips after trip.



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

So I picked up a young lady(probably early twenties) on a pool trip. Did the usual "stop incoming requests" before they stacked more pings at me. Trip is the minimum fare. Nice quiet ride. At the end of the trip she gives me 3 dollars as a tip. I thank her and she leaves. I guess she wanted to save money on the fare but also appreciated the trip and it was a nice way to screw Uber over as well with more money in my pocket since I still got the x rate. Anyone ever have pool pax tip them?


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

Yes, not that uncommon. lol n many cases, she me Pax have no idea they even chose Pool.


----------



## krlst (Feb 25, 2017)

Some riders don't even know what Pool is, or how it works.. what if UberPOOL was a car that would drive you into the deep end of a pool and let you drown? Anyway, I had a pool pax tip once, I almost freaked out but very thankful, it was nice lady heading to work.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I have had this done a few times also, both pool and line.

I do something similar at the car wash. I get a carwash that doesn't include tire and wheel cleaning.(equivalent to a pool in the carwash world) While they're working on my car, I walk up the guys and tell them I'll give them a few extra bucks if they do the tires and rims. It's a win win.
It helps that I speak Spanish.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

kaeiou said:


> Some folks don't even know what Pool is, or how it works.. what if UberPOOL was a car that would drive you into the deep end of a pool and let you drown? Anyway, I had a pool pax tip once, almost freaked out, nice older lady heading to work.


----------



## krlst (Feb 25, 2017)

Wardell Curry said:


> View attachment 125463


Yes. Only if it was a "rental".


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I had one rider who tipped me in front of other pool riders in the car. The rest didn't catch on, damn them!


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Wardell Curry said:


> View attachment 125463


That car isn't wearing trade dress.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Mattio41 said:


> Yes, not that uncommon. lol n many cases, she me Pax have no idea they even chose Pool.


This. I took 4 pool rides yesterday and 3 of them had no idea it was a shared ride.


----------

